# Pretty in Pink



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Ok, I have a feeling the women on this forum will respond with "aww!" and the guys will think "what was he thinking?"

To answer the guys, I was asked by another person to use these props to for pictures that will go in a little girl's bedroom.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Adorable! Nice work. I always wanted to find a Crystal Princess castle my daughter used to have to use for mousie photos.


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Ok, so I' m going to say it, as predicted, aww! Such super mice and mousie in the 1st photo gets an oooh too! :love1


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Awww

And I guess you had that pretty pink Tea Service just layin around....... :lol:


----------



## Norman's Mom (Feb 12, 2010)

LOL....you said! Awwwwwwwww!


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Thanks, yall!

That tea set was given to me specifically for this purpose, and I'm giving it back to the toddler to whom it belongs tomorrow! :lol:


----------



## Toast (Nov 11, 2009)

Awww! So cute!


----------



## Jemma (Mar 11, 2010)

Another predictable one, here - awww! Those are adorable.

I'm sure the little girl (or the parent who asked you!) will be chuffed to bits with them.


----------



## jo65 (Sep 22, 2009)

Methinks Master Garcia knows us all too well - AAWWWWWWWWW!!!!
They are fab photos though Jack and ideal for a little girl's bedroom, in my opinion anyway.


----------



## violet1991 (Oct 3, 2008)

4th is my fave, brill composition and i love the brilliant pose!. Though I feel it needs a bit of a fiddle white balance wise (more red, less blue and green), and possibly brightening a bit. I can tweek it for you if you like, I have had lots of practice  (example for ya.. http://i43.tinypic.com/e05phk.jpg)

They are fab for a little girls bedroom though!! and SUCH sweet a sweet mouse/mice

Vi x


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

I love that.

How do you do that? I have Photoshop, but I'm not very adept.


----------



## violet1991 (Oct 3, 2008)

I use photoplus, but its basically the same. Umm, tis a bit difficult to explain without showing, but it's all under the "image" options, I messed with the "colour balance" and the "curves" a bit. If you can't manage to do it, I'm quite happy to fiddle for you if you send me the full size pic/s via email or something? 

Vi x


----------

